

Joel Spolsky Startup School Takeaways: Business Models - abeller91
http://blownoutspeaker.me/2012/11/02/startup-school-recap-part-2-joel-spolsky-stackexchange/

======
abeller91
I loved his talk. Probably my favorite of the day after Silbermann's.

